# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Oktober- bis Mrzreise durch Frankreich und Spanien nach Portugal: Welche Segel?

## wartetaufwind

Liebe Leute,

wir machen ab Mitte Oktober bis Mitte Mrz eine Reise zu zweit mit dem Bulli. Die Route geht ber Frankreich und Spanien nach Portugal, wo wir berwintern werden, und im Mrz zurck.

Da wir sicherlich total berpackt sind, muss ich beim Surfmaterial im kleinen Bulli so wenig wie mglich mitnehmen. 

Ich dachte an hchstens drei Segel. Board habe ich sowieso nur ein 95L Fanatic Freewave. Ich habe Segel in den Gren: 4,1 4,5 5,0 5,5 und 6,3.

Was wrdet ihr mitnehmen?

Danke fr Eure Ratschlge..

Gre, Stefan

----------


## horscht

4.1,4.5,5.0 und n 11 er Kite-dann kommste immer aufs wasser...vorrausgesetzt du machst n kitekurs irgendwo...

----------


## wartetaufwind

Dank Dir! Kiten ist jetzt eigentlich nicht angedacht  :Big Smile:

----------


## Surf Maniac

Unabhngig davon ob du unter 70 oder ber 110 kg wiegst, wrde ich 4,5 und 5,5 weg lassen, oder umgekehrt, wenn du nur zwei Segel mitnehmen kannst.

----------


## wartetaufwind

@Surf Maniac: Tut mir leid, verga mein Gewicht: 78kg.

----------


## neilwave

Hi, 

ich denke Du kannst ruhig 4.1, 5.0 und 6.3 mit nehmen. Damit solltest Du den grtmglichen Windbereich abdecken knnen.

Ich persnlich bin Jahrelang immer nur mit einem 95 Liter Board und 3 Segeln (5.0, 5.7, 6.6) los gefahren. Ich wiege 85kg.

Wenn Du ein wenig rechnen (und ggf mit Windstatistiken abgleichen) willst, ist das vielleicht was fr Dich: http://www.gardasurf.info/segel.htm

VG und viel Spa

----------

